# 1000 non-RPG websites for RPG ideas



## dreamthief

Well as the title says, 1000 NON-RPG websites to look at for inspiration and ideas. I'm just amazed at what's out there that can be picked for game resources.

1. http://horimono.net/ - Japanese Tattoos
2. http://www.lib.utexas.edu/maps/historic_us_cities.html - Historical US Maps
3. http://www.thebanmappingproject.com/ - Atlas to every tomb in the Valley of the Kings
4. http://www.americanfolklore.net/ - Stories from American Folklore
5. http://www.themoonlitroad.com/ - The Moon lit Road; Ghost stories from the American South
6. http://www.chronicle-future.co.uk/ - A guide to the next 50 years
7. http://www.symbols.com/ - *The* resource for symbols, bar none.
8. http://www.bulfinch.org/ - Bulfinch's Mythology
9. http://www.weeklyworldnews.com - Just... ODD!


----------



## Mark

10. http://www.strangehorizons.com/2001/20011022/medieval_clothing.shtml
Medieval Clothing

11. http://sunsite.ee/animals/
Animals of Estonia

12. http://www.howstuffworks.com/
Ask how things work

13. http://www.bcpl.net/~tross/gnlist.html
Group Names for Birds

14. http://quest.arc.nasa.gov/
NASA site

15. http://www.xs4all.nl/~kvenjb/madmon.htm
Mad Monarchs

16. http://www.gis.net/~dansmith/fonts/
Fantasy Fonts

17. http://www.switcheroozoo.com/
Combine animals into unusual combos

18. http://www.kokogiak.com/megafauna/default.asp
Extinct Animals.

19. http://title.flywheel.org/
Random Title and Name Generator

Enjoy...


----------



## drnuncheon

20. http://www.maryrose.org/ - the excavation of a Tudor warship
21. http://www.hillsdale.edu/dept/History/War/index.htm - period documents from military history

These will be more valuable to players of modern games, but can be applied to other genres with a bit more work:

For people who want to make the Thieves' Guild a 'family' business:
22. http://www.americanmafia.com/
23. http://www.crimelibrary.com/

For people who want to 'illuminate' the various conspiracies in their world:
24. http://www.crank.net/

J


----------



## dreamthief

Thanks Mark! 

25. http://www.castlewales.com/database.html - Welsh Castle Database


----------



## Mark

26. http://www.xs4all.nl/~mke/ End of the World scenarios


----------



## BiggusGeekus

http://www.washingtonpost.com
-Because sometimes truth is stranger than fiction

http://www.wehali.com/tsalagi/
-Cherokee to English dictionary


----------



## Dr Midnight

Great thread! I'll try to think some up...


----------



## dreamthief

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> *http://www.washingtonpost.com
> -Because sometimes truth is stranger than fiction
> *




Thanks but no serious news sites... Imagine if everyone starts putting up cnn.com, nytimes.com, guardian.co.uk and so on. 

29. http://medievalrussia.freeservers.com/ - Medieval Russia guide


----------



## Sammael99

30. http://www.snopes2.com/ Urban Legends webiste. Great stuff !


----------



## dreamthief

31. http://198.144.2.125/ - Knight's Armory, includes Siege Engine blueprints for those times you need to storm a castle.


----------



## Cao Cao

another good one if you want to use ghost stories for your games is    http://theshadowlands.net/ghost/


----------



## dreamthief

33. http://www.lib.umich.edu/pap/magic/intro.html - Magic traditions in Late Antiquity, includes an interesting piece and exhibit on Babylonian demon bowls
34. http://www.coolhouseplans.com - Modern House Plans


----------



## alsih2o

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *33. http://www.lib.umich.edu/pap/magic/intro.html - Magic traditions in Late Antiquity, includes an interesting piece and exhibit on Babylonian demon bowls
> *





 wow! now i have to go make some demon bowls! i had never seen anything like these before...i did a series with childrens stories, but now my live game is gonna have to solve a puzlle demon bowl from shards! cool link


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid

35   http://www.kabalarians.com/gkh/yourbaby.htm  great name rsource

36   http://babelfish.altavista.com/    translation site


----------



## Teflon Billy

37. http://www.kleimo.com/random/name.cfm Nice name generator

38. http://www.io.com/~eighner/world_builder/world_builder_index.html Magical world building checklist for writers. Invaluable I think.

39. http://www.seventhsanctum.com/gens/evilnamer.php the Evil Name Generator Angelsboi originally posted

40. http://www.ruf.rice.edu/~pound/ another name generator. Wicked.

41. http://home.hiwaay.net/~lkseitz/comics/herogen/ Super Hero generator. More useful for concepts than the tongue in cheek presentation would have you believe.


----------



## dreamthief

42. http://www.martialarts.com - Articles and links to books about martial arts. The ninja weapon article is pretty useful.

43. http://www.savateaustralia.com/ - Guide to Savate. The umbrella can be a dangerous weapon in the right hands!

44. http://www.mapquest.com - The guide to US maps.

45. http://www.piratesinfo.com - Pirates throughout history!

46. http://www.fordham.edu/halsall/sbook.html - Internet Medieval sourcebook


----------



## dreamthief

45. http://www.forteantimes.com/ - Fortean Times
46. http://www.getchwood.com/punishments/curious/ - Curious punishments of bygone days.


----------



## Dog Faced God

(numbers should be fixed now)

49. http://www.world-builders.org/ - college-level world building course

50.  http://elfwood.lysator.liu.se/elfwood.html - fantasy & sci-fi art & fiction

51.  http://webdelsol.com/Artifacts/ - really weird stuff (adult... sorta)


----------



## Krug

*How could you forget??*

52. http://www.villainsupply.com/ - How to outfit your villain, find hiim real estate and a femme fatale companion!


----------



## dreamthief

53. http://www.samurai-archives.com/ - Samurai Archives
54. http://www.reshafim.org.il/ad/egypt/timelines/topics/navigation.htm - Ancient Egyptian Ships and Boats


----------



## dreamthief

55. http://www.spawn.com - Those Tortured Souls should fire up the imagination.


----------



## Maldur

56 till 61
several sites on demografics, i found these usefull when worldbuilding:

http://www.trytel.com/~tristan/towns/towns.html 
http://www.ac.wwu.edu/~stephan/Book/contents.html 
http://www.io.com/~sjohn/demog.htm 
http://www.hut.fi/~vesanto/link.useful/worlds/citysize.html 
http://www.geocities.com/MedievalWorld/ 
http://www.fargoth.com/downloads/


----------



## Mark

62. http://www.brainyquote.com/ Quotes...


----------



## Sulimo

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *46. http://www.fordham.edu/halsall/sbook.html - Internet Medieval sourcebook *




63. http://www.fordham.edu/halsall/ancient/asbook.html - and the Ancient History companion.

64. http://webpages.charter.net/brueggeman/ - the Roman Army.

65. http://www.student.utwente.nl/~sagi/artikel/egyptian/egyptian.html - Ballistic properties in ancient Egyptian arrows

* Yes, I have an ancient history fetish.


----------



## 0-hr

66. http://www.ridgenet.net/~jslayton/software.html The "Wilbur" fractal world building tool. 

A little complicated, but produces beautiful maps.


----------



## grimslade

*Non-RPG SItes*

67. www.wierdnj.com   All sorts of strange goodness a CoC must


----------



## Krug

*Re: Non-RPG SItes*



			
				grimslade said:
			
		

> *67. Bad Url deleted   All sorts of strange goodness a CoC must *




Huh? Are u sure this is right? All I get is a bloody search site...


----------



## dreamthief

68. http://www.unmuseum.org/unmain.htm - Unmuseum. More oddities.


----------



## Old One

*Ohhhh, 69...*

A couple of my faves...

69. http://www.sirclisto.com/table.html - One of the most awesome compilations of things medieval, renaissance and historical on the web!

70. http://www.castlesontheweb.com/ - Probably the best overall castle site around...although www.castlesofwales.com is a close second.

71. http://www.roman-empire.net/ - Excellent general site on Roman History

72. http://www.geocities.com/~stilicho/rome.html - Another very cool Roman History site with some _interesting_ articles!

74. http://myron.sjsu.edu/ - Yet another cool Roman history site!

Enjoy!

~ Old One


----------



## Krug

75. http://www.kungfulibrary.com/ - 'the bristling hedgehog strikes a hole' How can you not love a kungfu move lke that?


----------



## Kilmore

Need a plot for an adventure?

Try #76) http://www.badmovies.org
This site features hilarious but accurate plot synopsises (sp?) of a lot of cheezy B movies including such classics as Deathstalker and Hawk the Slayer.  Includes video!


----------



## Krug

Hey *Hawk the Slayer* was cool!


----------



## dreamthief

77. http://www.speakeasy.org/~music/amazonia.html - Amazon women reference


----------



## Glyfair

78.  http://www.cln.org/themes/mythology.html  Mythology Resource

79.  http://www.heraldica.org/faqs/titlefaq.htm  Glossary of European Noble, Princely, Royal, and Imperial Titles

80.  http://www.panix.com/~mittle/names/  Medieval Names Archive

81.  http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/factbook/index.html  CIA World Factbook

82.  http://www.wordsmith.org/anagram/  Anagram server.

Glyfair of Glamis


----------



## Thorntangle

83. http://loki.stockton.edu/~ken/wharram/wharram.htm
Study of a medieval village in Yorkshire

84. http://odur.let.rug.nl/~welling/maps/maps.html
Historic City Maps of the Netherlands

85. http://www.phantasyswords.com/


----------



## Thorntangle

*Re: Ohhhh, 69...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *69. http://www.sirclisto.com/table.html - One of the most awesome compilations of things medieval, renaissance and historical on the web!*



Wow- that is a fantastic one-stop historic site. Great resource!


----------



## dreamthief

85. http://www.canit.se/~griffon/diverse/runes/stenar/u11.htm - Viking Runestones

86. http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Aegean/6726/kensington/kensington.htm - The Kensington Runestone

87. http://www.pitt.edu/~dash/mythlinks.html - Viking folklore

88. http://www.abc.se/~m10354/bld/replicas.htm - Viking ship replicas


----------



## Buttercup

86. http://www.complang.tuwien.ac.at/alex/Handbooks/WWWPlots/index.html The Netbook of Plots.

87. http://hiddenway.tripod.com/world/ World Builder Projects

89. http://ngeorgia.com/parks/etowah.html Etowah Indian Mounds Archaeological Site

90. http://www.cr.nps.gov/nr/travel/mounds/ Indian Mounds of Mississippi


----------



## dreamthief

91. http://www.ibiblio.org/wm/paint/auth/bosch/ - The paintings of Hieronymous Bosch

92. http://www.mindspring.com/~coatl/pages/append.htm - Aztec Gods

93. http://witcombe.sbc.edu/earthmysteries/EMIntro.html - 'Earth' Mysteries, such as the Uffington White Horse, Megaliths and so on.

94. http://www.casebook.org/ - Casebook on Jack the Ripper

95. http://www.crimelibrary.com/gangsters3/yakuza/ - Yakuza section of the Crime Library. Of course, the whole site is useful...

96. http://www.entertheninja.com/ - Even has a Ninja slot machine...

97. http://www.dodgenet.com/~moonblossom/hyborian.htm - The Hyborian age of Conan

98. http://www.hplovecraft.com/ - The site for HP Lovecraft. Includes a Bestiary and a list of Grimoires.

99. http://www.aeclectic.net/tarot/ - Tarot decks. You knew this would come sooner or later.

100. http://www.newagedirectory.com/cry/crystal_picture.htm - Listing of gemstone and crystal abilities.

101. http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Vault/6990/faerie.html - Tir Na Nog and a Faerie Guide


----------



## dreamthief

102. http://www.isidore-of-seville.com/dueling/ - History of Duelling


----------



## JadeLyon

I love authentic maps.  These are some of my best finds...

103.  http://historymedren.about.com/gi/d...tp://grid.let.rug.nl/~welling/maps/blaeu.html

104.  http://renaissance.dm.net/compendium/map-ingatestone.html

And also, renaissance.dm.net has an entire guide to Common Knowledge for the Victorian era - 1558 thru 1603.

105.  http://renaissance.dm.net/compendium/home.html

I pass this one out to new gamers, and make them read it.  It helps with roleplaying, and setting more than anything you can imagine!


----------



## Krug

I think that's 105... we aren't going to start with 1 again are we?


----------



## JadeLyon

I fixed it....


----------



## archastrel

106.  http://www.nidlink.com/~jfromm/history2/chemist.htm

A history of chemistry.  I find it useful for injecting a little more realism about what alchemists could do at whatever time period you're trying to emulate.


----------



## Max

107.  http://web.reed.edu/resources/library/maps/index.html  Antiquarian Maps

108.  http://www.davidrumsey.com/  Lots of maps of all kinds

109.  http://www.thehaca.com/  The Association for Renaissance Marital Arts

110.  http://www.homepages.dsu.edu/jankej/oldwest/oldwest.htm  The Old West Index, for you Sidewinder players out there.


----------



## LGodamus

96.http://www.entertheninja.com/ - Even has a Ninja slot machine...

oh lord please tell me this one was a joke


----------



## Invictikore

111.  http://www.godecookery.com/macabre/macabre.htm

112. http://silent-movies.com/

113. http://digiserve.com/heraldry/


----------



## barsoomcore

114: Adobe's free PDF-to-text converter : Very handy when you want to tweak power levels on a pdf adventure...

115: Wars of the World : Tons of great historical information on how war has been fought through the ages.

116: Hyper-History : Just so cool. Thanks to my wife for finding this one.


----------



## jrtyler

117. http://www.costumes.org/pages/costhistpage.htm Costume History Links from prehistoric to present. A must see for the well dressed PC.

John Tyler


----------



## Maerdwyn

118.  http://www.gaminggeeks.org/Resources/KateMonk/  Kate Monk's Onomastikon - a very useful collection of names and info about names from dozens of cultures and various time periods.  This collection was lost from the net for a while; now it's reposted here 

119. http://www.contemplator.com/folk.html  Folk music(midis) and lyrics - great for inspiration.  The Robon Hood ballads, for example.


----------



## jerichothebard

Great Thread!!!  

120: http://www.swords-online.com  A retail outlet selling replica swords from all periods, including 'fantasy' - good for pictures of that new magical sword

121: http://www.samurai.com/5rings  A Book of Five Rings (Go Rin No Sho) Written by Miyamoto Musashi

122: http://www.lib.utexas.edu/maps/index.html  University of Texas at Austin Perry-Castañeda Library Map Collection

123:  http://www.legolas.org/castle/  Great Midieval and Fantasy Maps - I found groundplans and architectural renderings of Notre Dame here, in scale.

124: http://www.ninjai.com  Feeling the need for a little OA inspiration?  Go here, view some of the best Flash animation on the Web.  High bandwidth drain.


----------



## Dog Faced God

*Re: Re: Non-RPG SItes*



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Huh? Are u sure this is right? All I get is a bloody search site... *




That should be http://www.weirdnj.com/home/index.html


----------



## Dog Faced God

125.  http://www.sacred-texts.com/nos/index.htm
Index of the prophecies of Nostradamus


----------



## pogre

126. http://www.northvegr.org/northern/book/index.html The Northern Way - Inspiration for classic Druids.

127. http://www.random.org/nform.html True Random numbers.


----------



## dreamthief

128. http://www.rootgrafix.com/herbalnexus/list.htm - List of Herbs


----------



## dreamthief

129. http://www.geocities.com/alchemyst/ - Japanese Swords and other weapons, including polearms.

130. http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze33gpz/sumer-faq.html - Sumerian mythology FAQ.

131. http://www.avesta.org/avesta.html - Zoroastrian Guide/FAQ


----------



## rackabello

132. http://www.mjt.org/ 
The Museum of Jurassic Technology
133. http://www.winchestermysteryhouse.com/  
Sprawling mansion built through consultation of channeled spirits.


----------



## Krug

134. http://www.geocities.com/jessnevins/vicintro.html - Fantastic, Mysterious, and Adventurous Victoriana, great for Steampunk

135. http://www.ciderpresspottery.com/ZLA.html - Zepplein history

136. http://www.ejmas.com/jmanly/jmanlyframe.htm - Journal of Manly arts, or Western Martial arts. Not all kungfu was eastern!

137. http://www.siue.edu/COSTUMES/history.html - History of Costumes


----------



## dreamthief

138. http://www.upenn.edu/museum/Wine/wineneolithic.html - History of Wine

139. http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/voynich.html - The Voynich Manuscript

140. http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/archivepix.html - Astronomy picture of the day archive. Amazing pics!


----------



## JDRay

141 http://www.nas.nasa.gov/Services/Education/SpaceSettlement/75SummerStudy/Table_of_Contents1.html  Space Settlements: A Design Study.  More information that you ever thought you needed about how to build one of those big wheel-shaped space stations.

142 http://www.hut.fi/~vesanto/world.build.html A site on world building (I don't think it's a duplicate).

143 http://www.space-frontier.org/Projects/ExternalTanks/ Things to build out of discarded Space Shuttle External Tanks

144 www.sca.org The web site for The Society for Creative Anachronism.  I'm not sure why I put this here, but it seemed vaguely appropriate.


----------



## wyrdrune_wolf

145. http://www.heromachine.com/
costume design for the rest of us


----------



## Falstaff

This website may have already been posted, so forgive me if it has. This one has a great data base of weapons. You can get a great image of each.

http://www.kattnet.com/arms/compare.html?all


----------



## MeepoTheMighty

146)  www.timecube.com - Chaotic Neutral, 2nd Ed. style.


----------



## ferat

147. http://www.pantheon.org/mythica.html  - encyclopedia mythica
  "An Encyclopedia on mythology, folklore, and legends"


----------



## dreamthief

148. http://www.snipercentral.com/rifles.htm - Sniper rifles

149. http://www.geocities.com/Paris/5121/tradition.htm - Romani traditions

150. http://www.coyotes.org/kitsune/kitsune.html - Fox myths


----------



## WayneLigon

151.The Night Land One of the most bizarre stories you will see.

152. Crime Scenes Crime scene investigation

153. Wine Making in Acient Egypt 

154. Egyptian Gods and Goddesses 

155. New York City Interactive Map


----------



## Mark

156. http://www.ucl.ac.uk/archaeology/research/profiles/smason/smethnob.htm 
ETHNOBOTANY OF WILD PLANT FOODS


----------



## der_kluge

http://www.darkrose.net/fetish.htm

Well, you just have to see it.


----------



## dreamthief

158. http://www.reed.edu/~reyn/transport.html - Subway maps from all over

159. http://www.azghosttowns.com/nambrow.html - Ghost town of the month


----------



## capn_frank

*Site 160 or so*

There is an invisible library on the Web, "a collection of books that only appear in other books. Within the library's catalog you will find imaginary books, pseudobiblia, artifictions, fabled tomes, libris phantastica, and all manner of books unwritten, unread, unpublished, and unfound."

The URL is, of course, http://www.invisiblelibrary.com

Cap'n Frank
capnfrank@core.com


----------



## dreamthief

161. http://www.specialoperations.com/Terrorism/default.html - International Terrorist groups

162. http://www.milnet.com/milnet/tgp/tgpmain.htm - Terrorist incident profiles

163. http://freemasonry.bcy.ca/textfiles/historyindex.html - Freemason history


----------



## dreamthief

164. http://www.fordham.edu/halsall/india/indiasbook.html - Indian history


----------



## ColonelHardisson

I read throught the thread, so I hope none of these are duplicates (sorry if they are):

165. Medieval names archive: http://www.panix.com/~mittle/names/

166. Hoaxes:

http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/

167. New of the Weird:

http://www.newsoftheweird.com/

168. The Paranormal Search Engine:

http://paraseek.com/

169. The Skeptic's Dictionary - as it says: "A Critical Survey of Questionable Therapies, Eccentric Beliefs, Amusing Deceptions and Dangerous Delusions"
http://skepdic.com/


----------



## ColonelHardisson

170. OK, this is just a weird one:

http://www.stunned.org/spook/#


----------



## Undead Pete

Here's my contributions....

171 - Alchemy, etc... : http://www.levity.com/alchemy/home.html

172 - Maori mythology and culture: http://www.atonz.com/new_zealand/maori.html

173 - Center for Disease Control - Plague Home Page: http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dvbid/plague/

174 - Religions & Cults: http://religion-cults.com/

175  - Encyclopedia Mythica: http://www.pantheon.org/mythica.html

176 - Cryptozoology: http://www.cryptozoology.com/

177 - Even more cryptozoology: http://www.cryptozoology.fsbusiness.co.uk/index1.html

178 - Serial Killers: http://www.crimelibrary.com/serialkillers.htm


----------



## dreamthief

179. http://www2.arkansas.net/~gsraptor/guide.html - Guide to Kaiju

180. http://www.lostart.de/index.php3?lang=english - The Lost Art database

181. http://www.thesmokinggun.com/ - Because real life IS stranger than any fiction.


----------



## Dark Helmet

182. ic.net/~tbailey/Primitive.html
183. www.abotech.com/Articles/Articlemain.htm
184. www.braintan.com
185. www.nativetech.org
186. www.primitive.org
187. www.primitiveways.com
::rimitive skills.
188. www.history101.com
:::Links to numerous historical sites from pre-history to present day.
189. www.bumply.com/Medieval
:::Medieval reenactor-info & links.
190. www.castles-of-britain.com
:::Castles of... well, Britain  
191. www.netserf.org 
:::A vast cornucopia of medieval resources.


----------



## dreamthief

192. http://www.culture.fr/culture/archeosm/en/ - Underwater Archaelogy. 

193. http://www.kingsnake.com/toxinology/ - Venom and toxin database

194. http://www.umass.edu/umext/nrec/snake_pit/pages/info.html - Snake information


----------



## Aluvial

195. http://www.darkshire.org/~jhkim/rpg/companies/fulllist.html  Game Companies.  A lot of them.


----------



## dreamthief

194. http://www.bl.uk/collections/treasures/treasures.html - Treasures of the British Library, including The Sherborne Missal and The Leonardo Notebook, done in mirror writing!

195. http://www.animalmummies.com/ - Animal Mummies

196. http://www.ancientegypt.co.uk/mummies/story/main.html/ - Mummification

197. http://www.archaeology.org/ - Archaeology magazine

198. http://www.moonhoax.com/ - The Moon Hoax, more evidence your government lied to you! 

199. http://www.dinofish.com/ - Coleacanths anyone?

200. http://www.cropcirclequest.com/ - Crop Circle Quest. UFOs... or gnomes??


----------



## dreamthief

201. http://www.dreamline.nu - Dave McKean's unofficial site

202. http://www.oddball.net/endless/endless.html - Brief guide to The Endless

203. http://www.stainedglassphotography.com/ - Stained Glass Photography; just beautiful to look at

204. http://www.swordswallow.com/ - Sword Swallowing to the hilt


----------



## Krug

Can't let this thread die!
205. Ancient History Bulletin - Pretty heavy going, but interesting stuff. 

206. Mercenaries in recent history

207. The Gallowglass - Irish mercenaries


----------



## Mark

208. http://members.aol.com/plieadesqu/ogham.htm
Celtic Runes

209. http://www.stevenforrest.com/runes.html
Norse Runes

210. http://www.harmart.com/astrology/runes/
Reading Runes


----------



## LcKedovan

211. http://www.justriddlesandmore.com/
212. http://www.theriddlesite.com/
213. http://www.riddles.com/

All Riddle pages.

-Will


----------



## dreamthief

212. http://www.crystalskullsociety.org/index.htm - Crystal Skull Society, dedicated to the study of well.. what else? Crystal Skulls


----------



## dreamthief

213. http://www.2000adonline.com/ - Judge Dredd.. and so much more.


----------



## Mark

The Eutruscans

214. http://www.agmen.com/etruscans/pag_engl/index.htm

215. http://members.tripod.com/~Centime/Etruscans/
(Pardon the Tripod pop-ups, please)

216. http://www.open.ac.uk/Arts/etrweb/etrmain.htm
Links to many related sites


----------



## Poster Bard

217 - Time keeping history http://www.riverdeep.net/current/2000/11/113000_clocks.jhtml


----------



## Mark

218. http://www.map-reading.com/intro.php


----------



## dreamthief

219. http://www.homestead.com/petragarden/links.html - Links about Petra

220. http://wmf.org/a/watchlist.htm - World Monuments site, including 100 of the most endangered.


----------



## dreamthief

219. http://www.homestead.com/petragarden/links.html - Links about Petra

220. http://wmf.org/a/watchlist.htm - World Monuments site, including 100 of the most endangered.


----------



## Mark

221. http://www.fonz.org/index.shtml Friends of the National Zoo

(I'm starting to feel like one of those sheep dogs from the old cartoons that would punch the clock and say, "Good Morning, Ralph" to the other as they switched shifts...  )


----------



## Maerdwyn

222.  http://www.orkneyjar.com/orkney/index.html  A great site on Orkney, its culture, folklore, etc.  Wormwood reminded me of it in a thread about the possible origin of the word "Drow."  The Nuckelavee makes a great D&D monster


----------



## JadeLyon

223.  http://www.caithness.org/caithness/castles/

Another great castle site.  Many of these castles include floorplans.


----------



## Maerdwyn

224.  http://www.gandolf.com/home.shtml

The section on Cornish FOlklore is particularly good; also has info on Arthurian legends and other Celtic myth stuff.


----------



## bloodymage

This is actually *226* since Falstaff missed a number.

http://www.io.com/~eighner/world_builder/world_builder_index.html#tour 

A fantasy writers site with tools for world building. Check out the "Subject Index."


----------



## dreamthief

227. Julie's Tacky Treasures


----------



## Legend

228. http://www.anamolist.com  I get all my weird news here.

229. http://www.seventhsanctum.com/gens/  One of the generators on this page was mentioned in a previous post...  I believe, however, that the entire page (generators section and worldbuilding section) is an excellent resource and worthy of attention.


----------



## r-kelleg

230. http://www.museumreplicas.com/home.htm  pictures of almost all kind of historial armors
231.http://www.messiah.edu/hpages/facstaff/gdaub/armor/picgloss.htm  a glossary about medieval armors
232.
http://www.varmouries.com/vhistory.html  replica of armors and weapons


----------



## dreamthief

233. http://www.buddhanet.net - Buddhist information network, with such info as the Mandala info guide (http://www.buddhanet.net/mandalas.htm)

234. http://www.filmsite.org/filmnoir.html - Guide to Film Noir


----------



## oktayne

http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/Dungeon/9363/history.htm

Various links to sites about torture! ( For all us sadists!!)

WARNING! Some of these sites contain some pretty gruesome imagery!!! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.

Apologies if this has already been posted.


----------



## Dreaddisease

By the way you now have 237 unique sites.  So 238 is the next number.  I have put all the sites on a spreadsheet and am starting to sort through them all giving them descriptions.  Hopefully when this thread is completed I can distribute the list.


----------



## oktayne

http://www.utm.edu/research/iep/

" The Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy" - Quite extensive. Bound to be something useful here.


http://www.lucidcafe.com/library/96may/machiavelli.html

Small piece on Niccolo Machiavelli. - Famous Italian political philosopher and statesman. Author of "The Prince". Also includes links to other famous philosophers. ( Descartes, Lao Tzu, Voltaire _et al_ 

Again, apologies if this has been posted already.


----------



## oktayne

http://www.pickover.com/hoax.html- " The Encyclopedia of Hoaxes"

Quite extensive list of links to information on various famous hoaxes.


----------



## oktayne

http://dspace.dial.pipex.com/town/street/pl38/sect2.htm - Page with brief descriptions of various political systems. Only a few paragraphs on each, but still interesting.


----------



## oktayne

http://ce.eng.usf.edu/pharos/wonders/ - The 7 wonders of the ancient world. (with pics.)


----------



## oktayne

http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Shadowlands/6583/secret.html

Site dealing with various secret societies.


I probably should have posted these in one post, but i found them as i was surfing so i did them seperately.


----------



## soulcatcher

> 123:  http://www.legolas.org/castle/  Great Midieval and Fantasy Maps - I found groundplans and architectural renderings of Notre Dame here, in scale.




Hey - that's my site! thanks 

I also have:
243. http://www.legolas.org/font/ Legolas' Fantasy Fonts with 200+ fonts good for gaming.

244. http://www.legolas.org/Sword/ Some historical sword fighting treatises 

and from around the web:

245.
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/ The NOVA PBS program - has lots of interesting sections that are on all sorts of cool subjects, including:

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/lochness/ Loch Ness Monster

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/easter/ Secrets of easter Island

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/lostempires/
Secrets of Lost Empires - where they actually recreate:Medieval siege engines, the raising of a pharoh's obelisk, Building an easter island stone head, Making a roman bath house, and a chinese bridge (this was all way cool)

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/israel/ The lost tribes of isreal

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/ubar/ Lost city of arabia

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/pyramid/ Pyramids, the inside story

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/stonehenge/ Stonehenge

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/sultan/ The sultan's lost treasure

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/sunken/
Treasures of the sunken city (All about alexandria, and the finding of pharoes - the lighthouse of alexandria

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/vesuvius/ Shadow of Vesuvius

All of these have losts of articles about their subject matter 

246. http://www.lib.utexas.edu/maps/historical/ UT Library of historical maps

247. http://www.s-gabriel.org/ acatemy of saint gabriel - a GREAT resource for VERY accurate medieval names.


finally (this is a blantent plug, and a gaming link - so I don't think it get's a number) http://www.evilsoft.org/Software/

I have a java initiative tracker here that can import a party from pcgen.


----------



## der_kluge

Dreaddisease, I was just starting to do that as well.  But, it sounds like you're further ahead than I.  If you do it, can you group them into like categories like Fantasy, Medieval, cartography, sci-fi, Horror, etc.?


----------



## Dreaddisease

Sure no problem.  I will give them all catagories and brief descriptions.  I just have a hard time cuz I go to the site and spend an hour searching and reading before I finally realize why I went there in the first place.


----------



## Krug

Maybe you can post somethign up when we've reached #250... almost there!


----------



## Hand of Evil

http://www.css.edu/users/dswenson/web/Medieval/medievalhome.html


----------



## dreamthief

249. http://foia.fbi.gov/famous.htm - Freedom of Information act famous persons list. Look at who they investigated... 

250. http://jurist.law.pitt.edu/trials.htm - Famous Trials. From Jesus to Scopes.


----------



## jester47

251. http://www.irelandstory.com/geography/bogs.html

I'm getting miles out of my mummies! I found myself looking up peat bogs and heaths and realised that the recent ecology of the mummy article mentioned them.  This page talks about how they are made and the different types.

Enjoy.

Aaron.


----------



## Mark

252. http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/ Breeds of Livestock

253. http://www.sil.org/linguistics/GlossaryOfLinguisticTerms/ Glossary Of Linguistic Terms


----------



## dreamthief

254. http://www.virginia.edu/~slavic/seefa/RUSSIAN.HTM - Russian folklore. 

255. http://www.sunbirds.com/readings/index.shtml - Russian lacquer art, with some Russian legends. Includes info on Baba Yaga at http://www.sunbirds.com/lacquer/readings/1037

256. http://hometown.aol.com/hpsofsnert/index.html - Slavic paganism and witchcraft

257. http://www.tgplanes.com/default.asp - World War II planes and aviator information. Annoying popup ads though. 

258. http://www.ww1-propaganda-cards.com/ - Propoganda cards of World War I. Just fascinating.


----------



## dreamthief

Dreaddisease said:
			
		

> *Sure no problem.  I will give them all catagories and brief descriptions.  I just have a hard time cuz I go to the site and spend an hour searching and reading before I finally realize why I went there in the first place. *




Hey Dread, let me know if you need hosting for the info or the spreadsheet. I'm losing track of what's already been put up!


----------



## Dreaddisease

Okay I am mostly done.  I have all the sites down on a list.  Unfortunately its in Excel because I had to do massive string manipulations to pull them out.  If anyone wants it please contact me at cecman1@yahoo.com.


----------



## dreamthief

259. http://www.pbs.org/americanfieldguide/ - American Field Guide videos. More than 1400 video clips. Really incredible if you're a nature freak.

260. http://pws.prserv.net/usinet.atmore/ - Life of Joseph Dunniger, a reali life 'Mentalist'.


----------



## Dreaddisease

Also I am storing it in my Yahoo Briefcase... here

http://briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/cecma...fcase.yahoo.com/bc/cecman1/lst?.dir=/Websites

Hopefully you won't need a password or anything.  I will try to keep it updated.  Any requests on catagories would be helpful.


----------



## Dreaddisease

Edit: Doh! Double Post.  My first too.  woohoo.

Edit Part 2: Um it looks like you will need a Yahoo ID to access that folder.


----------



## Maerdwyn

The folder looks to be empty righ now...


----------



## Dreaddisease

I think you need a Yahoo ID to see the contents of the folder.  I will try to find another place to store this file.  Maybe I will break out some XML books and just make a page.


----------



## Maerdwyn

Thanks; it's still showing up as empty though.  This is what it says at the top of the page:

"Welcome, iliston[my yahoo ID]. You are looking at cecman1's briefcase. "

then, below, it says:

  "  All Folders  | File Folders > Websites  


This folder is currently empty. "      


Any idea what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Maerdwyn

Dreaddisease said:
			
		

> *I think you need a Yahoo ID to see the contents of the folder.  *




Just poked around a bit, and found this:


"* Public sharing of files/full-size images only available for Premium Service users. "


So, unless you pay yahoo, you can't share  files there.


----------



## Dreaddisease

I was afraid of that.  I read that too but then it said you could share files if they have a Yahoo ID.  But it doesn't.  So I will look for an alternative.  If someone has an open FTP that doesn't mind people DL files from I can upload it there.


----------



## dreamthief

Dread> You can try zipping up the file and attaching it on this thread.

Can I take a look at it? I might be able to make it available on my site.


----------



## dreamthief

261. http://www.sil.si.edu/Exhibitions/wonderbound/ - Ancient Natural History Books

262. http://www.nb.no/baser/schoyen/ - The Schoyen collection. Manuscripts spanning 5000 years.


----------



## Krug

263. History of Salt - Very interesting!

264. Spice Trade and History - Ditto


----------



## WayneLigon

265 Unusual Facts about Playing Cards


----------



## Durandal

not sure if these have been added - my apologies if they have been.

266. http://www.globalsecurity.org/   Interesting site containing up-to-date information on various military organizations.

267. http://www.rotten.com  bizarre and sometimes disgusting, but good for finding pictures of the realities of war and other such things.

268. http://www.chronique.com   The Knighthood, Chivalry & Tournaments Resource Library...the name says it all.


Durandal


----------



## Mark

For you Gnome inventors out there...

269. http://www.ameritech.net/users/maxdemon/ironintr.htm Ironclad Ships


----------



## Dreaddisease

Here is the ZIP.


----------



## dreamthief

270. http://www.themeparkinsider.com/ - Theme Park Insider. Well a creative DM might find a use for it. 

Thanks Dread! I'll try to put something up by end of next week.


----------



## Krug

271. http://www.giant.net.au/users/rupert/kythera/kythera5.htm - The Antikythera Mechanism. A mechanical device said to be developed by the ancient Greeks.

272. http://www.pitt.edu/~dash/folktexts.html - Folklore and mythology electronic texts. There's even a series of legends about legendary farts!


----------



## dreamthief

273. History of the Workhouse

274. Crop Circle makers How to make them. Fun site!


----------



## dreamthief

275. http://www.letterboxing.org/ - Letterboxing, or..

_Here's the basic idea: Someone hides a waterproof box somewhere (in a beautiful, interesting, or remote location) containing at least a logbook and a carved rubber stamp, and perhaps other goodies. The hider then usually writes directions to the box (called "clues" or "the map"), which can be straightforward, cryptic, or any degree in between. Often the clues involve map coordinates or compass bearings from landmarks, but they don't have to. Selecting a location and writing the clues is one aspect of the art. 

Once the clues are written, hunters in possession of the clues attempt to find the box. In addition to the clue and any maps or tools needed to solve it, the hunter should carry at least a pencil, his personal rubber stamp, an inkpad, and his personal logbook. When the hunter successfully deciphers the clue and finds the box, he stamps the logbook in the box with his personal stamp, and stamps his personal logbook with the box's stamp. The box's logbook keeps a record of all its visitors, and the hunters keep a record of all the boxes they have found, in their personal logbooks._


----------



## Krug

276. http://www.3dgamedev.com/robotech/Mecha/mecha.html
- Robotech Mecha designs and vehicles


----------



## chatdemon

277. http://www.sonic.net/~press/  - Great resource for pirate related stuff, with some nice artwork

278. http://textfiles.vistech.net/directory.html  - A mirror for www.textfiles.com that has an amazing collection of (what else) text and ascii files relating to the culture, especially the computer/hacking/anarchist scenes of the 80s and early 90s. Also houses collections of the earliest 'netbook' type stuff for D&D and other RPGs.

279. http://www.oitc.com/Disney/Disneyland/Secrets/Square/Pirates.html  - Fact and rumor trivia bits about the Pirates of the Carribean ride at Disneyland. (this site is a slow loader, but has a lot of fun (if useless) information.).

280. http://blindkat.fateback.com/pirates/pirates.html  - A pretty comprehensive site about pirates and piracy in the caribbean in the 'golden age of piracy' (1600s and 1700s).

281. http://www.cr.nps.gov/nr/twhp/wwwlps/lessons/60sanjuan/60sanjuan.htm  - Forts (basically castles) in and around San Juan, Puerto Rico. Great collection of maps, pictures and information.

282. http://www.discovery.com/stories/history/pirates/pirates.html  - Ghost ships and pirate shipwrecks. Discovery.com. the Discovery/TLC/Animal Planet/Travel Channels website is an excellent resource for almost any subject.

Heh, can you tell I've had *Freeport* on the brain lately?


----------



## Dreaddisease

I cannot connect to these sites
http://www.wierdnj.com 
http://www.history101.com 
http://www.ancientegypt.co.uk/mummies/story/main.html/ 
http://www.castlesofwales.com
http://www.anamolist.com 
If anyone can please let me know.  I've tried 10 times if not more. 

Also I guess I should add to the list.
283. http://www.family-crests.com/ - Find your historic family crest


----------



## Maerdwyn

The e and the i in http://www.weirdnj.com were transposed.

Don't know if it's the same, but I found:
http://www.historylink101.com/

Drop the last slash from the mummification link and it works.
http://www.ancientegypt.co.uk/mummies/story/main.html

Looks like Castles of Wales is found at:  http://www.castlewales.com/home.html

http://www.anomalist.com/  had the o and the second a transposed.

Edit - found the error in the mummy link.


----------



## Maerdwyn

dp


----------



## Maerdwyn

284a. A Glossary of European
Noble, Princely, Royal, and Imperial Titles.

http://www.heraldica.org/faqs/titlefaq.htm

284b.  A Glossary of Titles in 35 Languages
http://www.heraldica.org/faqs/titel.htm


----------



## Mark

285. http://www.skyscraperpage.com/index.php Skyscrapers


----------



## Mark

286. http://www.4ahorse.com/horseshealth/n99.html About horses...


----------



## Mark

287. http://www.nilekingdoms.org/ Nile Kingdoms - The Mathu Ater History Site


----------



## Agback

JadeLyon said:
			
		

> *Victorian era - 1558 thru 1603.*




You mean either "The Elizabethan era - 1558 to 1603" or "The Victorian era 1837-1901"

Regards,


Agback


----------



## Mark

288. http://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page Free Online Encyclopedia


----------



## Mark

289. http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/galileo/mistake.html Galileo's Mistaken Tidal Theory


----------



## Mark

290. http://electron.cs.uwindsor.ca/60-270/02S/palmerg/ Simple Card Games

291. http://students.itec.sfsu.edu/edt628/dstorz/games1.html Ancient Board Games

292. http://ist-socrates.berkeley.edu/~clscs275/Games folder/basis.htm The Ancient Basis for the Modern Nemean Games


----------



## Mark

293. http://www.ceu.hu/medstud/manual/SRM/index.htm Dress, Jewels, Arms and Coat of Arms: Material Culture and Self-Representation in the Late Middle Ages


----------



## Mark

294. http://historymedren.about.com/cs/medievaleconomics/ Links on Medieval Economics


----------



## Mark

295. http://www.paleologos.com/cairn.htm Megaliths in Western Europe


----------



## Mark

The pages contained at this site may be found to be more humorous than useful...

296. http://www.soyouwanna.com/ SoYouWanna...?

297. http://www.soyouwanna.com/site/syws/basicwine/basicwine.html SoYouWanna learn the basics of wine?

298. http://www.soyouwanna.com/site/syws/mythology/mythology.html SoYouWanna know the basics of Greek mythology?

299. http://www.soyouwanna.com/site/syws/tealeaves/tealeaves.html SoYouWanna read tea leaves?

300. http://www.soyouwanna.com/site/syws/seance/seance.html SoYouWanna hold a seance?


----------



## Mark

301. http://webhome.idirect.com/~donlong/monsters/monsters.htm Gareth Long's Encyclopedia of Monsters, Mythical Creatures and Fabulous Beasts

302. http://www.mythcreatures.50megs.com/ Mythical & Fantasy Creatures

303. http://www.geocities.com/z_mythica/ante.html Mythical Creatures

304. http://www.eaudrey.com/myth/ Dave's Mythical Creatures and Places

305. http://www.pagerealm.com/windseeker/glosentry.html The Glossary of Mythical Creatures


----------



## pogre

306.  http://www.nps.gov/meve/  Mesa Verde Cliff Dwellings in CO. A source for building a non-human dominated city (or at least non Western Civ).


----------



## Mark

307. http://www.craftcave.com/leather/leatherbasics1.htm Basic Leather Carving

308. http://www2.kumc.edu/itc/staff/rknight/Metal.htm Metalwork

309. http://research.haifa.ac.il/~hecht/crafts.htm Ancient Crafts and Industries

310. http://www.ancientbattlecrafts.com/weapons.htm Ancient Battle Crafts (merchant but nice photos of their supplies)


----------



## Mark

311. http://www.survival-mindset.com/survival_g1.htm Survival Tips


----------



## Mark

312. Here's some advice on Card Modeling that might help- http://www.cardfaq.org/faq/

312a. ...and don't forget to check for some company links and freebies on their FAQ page- http://www.cardfaq.org/faq/freeb.html

313. Also, aside from the ones mentioned above, try this- http://www.brumbaer.de/Wm/Build/index.html

314. ...and here- http://www.fiddlersgreen.net/ (Scroll down to _More Free Samples_)

315. ...and check out the stuff here- http://www.io.com/~sjohn/sparks.htm (Paper minis and some scenery, IIRC)

316. You'll find some programs here- http://www.yourchildlearns.com/owlmouse.htm (3/4's down some free programs)

317. ...and a very cheap investment on a versitile program here- http://shop.store.yahoo.com/mrcp/elcutandbuil.html (Only $7.50!)

318. ...and to help with some other scenic features, check out the _Instructions and more_ section of this site- http://www.bragdonent.com/

319. ...and here- http://www.modelrailroads.net/scenery.shtml

320. You can also find some reasonably priced model sets here- http://www.wargamescenics.com/index.html


----------



## dreamthief

321. http://www.monticello.org/ - Jefferson's Monticello Mansion, including details


----------



## La Bete

323. http://whakaahua.maori.org.nz/  - Maori culture and heritage. Includes info on marae protocol, carvings, a maori history of Aotearoa, and more.


----------



## Dreaddisease

Can someone copy over the links to the caves site on the natural caving thread and add it to this thread?  I'm just really really lazy and I'm also at work so I don't want to spend to much time doing this type of stuff.

My spreadsheet is still updated.


----------



## dreamthief

324.  http://blackdahliasolution.org/ - The Black Dahlia solution

325. http://www.survivalinstinct.com/index.html - Survival Guide shopping mart. The stuff you can buy out there..

326. http://www.helis.com/default/ - Helicopter history


----------



## Mark

327. http://www.ukans.edu/history/ftp/primary_texts/marriage.txt Marriage Contracts in Fifteenth-Century Normandy

328. http://www.ukans.edu/history/ftp/primary_texts/helmsley.html The Manerium of Helmsley

329. http://www.ukans.edu/history/ftp/primary_texts/magcarta.html Magna Carta

330. http://www.ukans.edu/history/ftp/primary_texts/terms.txt Feudal Terms Of England (and other places)


----------



## Mark

331. http://www.theotherside.co.uk/tm-heritage/background/medieval-wool.htm Medieval Cloth Trade in Flanders & Artois

332. http://www.personal.utulsa.edu/~marc-carlson/leather/ld.html Medieval Leather Dying

333. http://www.tkukoulu.fi/WindMills/en-pukeutuminen.html Medieval Clothing

334. http://www.nature.com/nsu/981126/981126-7.html Woad wage (article on blue dye in Europe)

335. http://www.stopcrime.net/scaarts/dyeing.html SCA Links to Dyeing


----------



## Shapermc

336) http://www.silenthill2.de/auswahl.html/  Great images for discriptions for games like CoC and maybe even d20 Modern.


----------



## Mark

337. http://phobialist.com/reverse.html - Indexed Phobia List


----------



## Mark

338. http://home.earthlink.net/~pdistan/ History of Western Philosophy

339. http://members.aol.com/MrDonnHistory/World.html Mr Donn's World History

340. http://www.sscnet.ucla.edu/southasia/History/mainhist.html Manas History and Politics

341. http://www.le.ac.uk/hi/bon/ESFDB/frameset.html European State Finance Database (Middle Ages)

342. http://www.ihrinfo.ac.uk/hop/ History of Parliament

343. http://radicalacademy.com/adiphilmedieval.htm Histories of Medieval Philosophy

344. http://www.historyguide.org/ancient/ancient.html#table Lectures on Ancient and Medieval European History

345. http://www.royal.gov.uk/output/Page5.asp History of the Monarchy in the United Kingdom


----------



## dreamthief

346. http://www.ghosttowngallery.com/ - Ghost Town Gallery
(Some pretty eerie photographs as well)

347. http://www.pem.org/yinyutang/ - A Chinese house
(Very intriguing)


----------



## Ceresco

348. http://www.world-mysteries.com/mpl.htm  Mystic places and ancient technologies.

349. http://www.sacred-texts.com/index.htm  The best online site for saced texts f all kinds.

350. http://www.sfwa.org/writing/worldbuilding1.htm  An amazing outline for fantasy world building. Just read and answer the questions.

351. http://www.lexscripta.com/desktop/dictionaries/slang.html  Great for d20 Modern and Spycraft.

352. http://mel.lib.mi.us/reference/REF-dict.html  Various dictionaries and other types of language references.

353. http://www.rpglibrary.org/utils/meddemog/ Don't know if this was posted but it's a classic.

I'll post more laer becuase this is such a great project. I get almost ALL my campaign ideas from non-RPG sources. Great work gentlefolk.

respectfully-

Edward J Kopp


----------



## Mark

Fantasy Font Sites

354. http://www.geocities.com/rgfdfaq/tsrfonts.html

355. http://protoformproject.com/Fonts/

356. http://gamefonts.virtualave.net/index.shtml

357. http://www.rpghoard.com/cgi-bin/arcdb.cgi?cat=2

358. http://tudragons.iwarp.com/doc-fonts.htm

359. http://www.danbbs.dk/~apv/lebus/tower/redskaber.htm

360. http://members.tripod.com/~louras/files/fonts.htm

361. http://www.steigerwaldedv.via.t-online.de/nj/download.htm

362. http://www.dndresources.com/phpindex.php?action=show_list&cat_id=003

363. http://www.datascan.co.uk/fontlib/graphics/fonts/fontbmpf.html

364. http://www.geocities.com/timessquare/alley/1557/fonts1.htm

365. http://www.myfonts.com/whatthefont/

366. http://www.myfonts.com/FontFoundry (links to foundry web pages)

367. http://www.identifont.com/

368. http://www.eyewire.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/TypeViewer

369. http://www.fontseek.com/

370. http://www.jgoffin.freeserve.co.uk/abf/faq.htm

371. http://www.eliteentertainment.net/famousfonts/

372. http://www.mad-irishman.net/


----------



## Maerdwyn

372.  http://www.omniglot.com/

Examples of, and links to other sites regarding, dozens of real-world writing systems (and a few made up ones, such as Klingon).


----------



## Mark

373. http://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page _A collaborative project to produce a free and complete encyclopedia in every language._


----------



## Mark

374. http://ftrain.com/theory_language.html Language Machines


----------



## Mark

375. http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/pyramid/ Journey through the pyramids in full-rendered 3D


----------



## Krug

376. http://www.nationalgeographic.com/lewisandclark/ - Lewis and Clark expedition. Interesting to know what real adventurers bought on their trips.

377. http://learningcurve.pro.gov.uk/coldwar/ - An intro to the Cold War. For all you d20 modern folks.


----------



## Mark

378. http://www.mead.com/ml/docs/facts/history.html History of Paper

379. http://www.ibfsrp.com/paper_history.html The Peculiar History of Paper

380. http://www.hqpapermaker.com/paper.htm All about Paper


----------



## Mark

381. http://www.culture.fr/culture/archeosm/archeosom/en/caval-s.htm The Medieval Shipwreck at Cavalaire

382. http://templarchronicle.homestead.com/vadumiacob.html Templar Castle of Vadum Iacob

383. http://www.ipa.min-cultura.pt/cnans/simposio/1orador.html The development of ancient and medieval shipbuilding techniques

384. http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Delphi/4715/costume/clothing.html A brief essay on the leinte of early medieval Ireland

385. http://www.hillside.co.uk/arch/stgeorges/gate.html St. George's Gate

386. http://www.m.dk/en/execution.htm Copenhagen City Museum pre-construction archaeological surveys revealing medieval architecture

387. http://www.winterharp.com/instruments.htm Medieval Instruments

388. http://www.manitoulin-link.com/medieval/castles.html Castles

389. http://www.roland-collection.com/rolandcollection/section/37/136.htm The Master Builders: The Construction of a Great Church (ram movie clips)


----------



## Mark

390. http://www.heraldicsculptor.com/Garters.html The Most Noble Order of the Garter


----------



## Mark

391. http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/ Early Music FAQ

392. http://www.lib.latrobe.edu.au/Audio-Visual/Stinson/medmusic.htm La Trobe University Library Medieval Music Database

393. http://www.georgetown.edu/labyrinth/subjects/music/music.html Medieval Music

394. http://www.diamm.ac.uk/ Digital Image Archive of Medieval Music

395. http://classicalmus.hispeed.com/medieval.html Medieval Music Links


----------



## Mark

396. http://www.personal.utulsa.edu/~marc-carlson/shoe/SHOEHOME.HTM Footwear of the Middle Ages

397. http://www.learner.org/exhibits/middleages/clothact.html Medieval Hats 

398. http://www.virtue.to/articles/ Medieval Clothing Pages

399. http://www.geocities.com/Medievalworld/LinksTransportation.html Medieval Transportation

400. http://www.wayland.demon.co.uk/games/Linrodeth/Navy/history.htm A Brief & Concise History of Medieval Shipping (abridged)


----------



## Ceresco

401. http://www.ipstats.com/gallery/culture/ancient.html  Lots of links to ancient civilizations.

402. http://www.chronique.com/  The Knighthood, Chivalry & Tournaments Resource Library.

403. http://www.ucmp.berkeley.edu/geology/tectonics.html  Plate tectonics animations.

404. http://webspinners.com/dlblanc/tectonic/ptABCs.shtml  ABC's of Plate Tectonics.

405. http://www.vikingsword.com/ethsword/  Ethnographic Edged Weapons Index.

406. http://storm.alert.sk/fencing/hutton/hutton.html  Old Sword-Play by Captain Alfred Hutton, a contemporay of Sir Walter Scott.


----------



## dreamthief

407. http://www.firstworldwar.com/ - First World War. Great stuff.


----------



## Mark

408. http://www.timelessmyths.com/ Chock full of what appears to be well researched material


----------



## Mark

409. http://www.nature.com/nsu/020715/020715-15.html Article - Botanists probe medieval medicine

410. http://www.dorkart.com/med/ Medieval Medicine


----------



## dreamthief

*the thread that wouldn't die..*

411. http://www.crecon.com/vintagevegas/ - Vintage Vegas, including postcards and casino collectibles


----------



## Mark

412. http://www.pbm.com/~lindahl/food.html Medieval/Renaissance Food Homepage

413. http://marianne.castillo.net/cocina/index-ing.html Medieval & Renaissance Mediterranean Cookery

414. http://medievalrussia.freeservers.com/food.html Medieval Russia -- Food and Drink

415. http://www.foodbooks.com/medieval.htm Books on Medieval Cookery


----------



## Arken

416: http://www.epilogue.net/cgi/database/art/gallery.pl 

A brilliant site for fantasy art(sorry if already posted)


----------



## Mark

417. http://www.xs4all.nl/~kvenjb/madmon.htm Mad Monarchs throughout history


----------



## Krug

418. http://digital.nypl.org/imagegate/newgate/index.cfm - Image database for New York Public LIbrary.


----------



## Mark

419. http://pages.prodigy.com/GBonline/ancwrite.html Ancient Mesoamerican Writing

420. http://www.ancientscripts.com/ Ancient Scripts

421. http://www.usu.edu/anthro/origins_of_writing/writing_systems/ Studying an Ancient Writing System

422. http://adele.gerwinski.de/~anja/gnuart/ancient/ Ancient writing

423. http://www.utexas.edu/research/pasp/cipem/exhib/info.html Exhibit Info on "The Parallel Lives of Michael Ventris and Linda Schele and the Decipherment of Mycenaean and Mayan Writing"

424. http://www.geocities.com/Tokyo/Bay/7051/anwrite.htm Ancient Writing In Middle Africa

425. http://www.npm.gov.tw/english/exhbition/eyin0701/yin0701.htm Exhibit info on "Ancient Writing from the Ruins of Yin"


----------



## dreamthief

426. http://www.feralchildren.com - Feral Children, fictional and real.


----------



## dreamthief

427. http://www.ludd.luth.se/~silver_p/kutna.html - Ossuary in Sedlec


----------



## Krug

428. World Mysteries - Mysteries of the World.

572 to go!


----------



## Mark

429. http://www.ciolek.com/owtrad.html Old World Traditional Trade Routes (OWTRAD) Project

_..wipes forehead..._

Keep em coming!


----------



## dreamthief

430. http://members.aol.com/ZATO1CH1/ - Zatoichi the blind Samurai, one of the most popular Japanese movie action heroes ever.


----------



## Ruined

I saw one close to this, but might as well post the link.

http://lava.nationalgeographic.com/cgi-bin/pod/PhotoOfTheDay.cgi  - Great pictures of cities and things natural to inspire DMs.


----------



## dreamthief

432. http://www.malazanempire.com/ - Mazalan Empire website, for Steven Erikson's books

433. http://www.centropa.org/ - online library of Jewish family photographs and oral histories from both the pre- and post-Holocaust eras

434. http://www.trickswithhats.org - Tricks with Hats! I guess if you ever need to do an Oddjob-like character...


----------



## redbeard

*Medieval Price List*

435.  Medieval Price List http://home.mira.net/~tosh/text/general/medievalprices.htm


----------



## jester47

436. http://www.wordplay.com/tourism/icebergs/facts.html 

All about Icebergs!


----------



## Mark

437. http://orb.rhodes.edu/ Orb:The Online Reference Book for Medieval Studies

438. http://www.netserf.org/ NetSerf: Internet Medieval Resources


----------



## dreamthief

439. http://www.photolondon.org.uk/ - Photos of yer Olde London. 

440. http://www.didyouknow.cd/history/year.htm - What happened in what year


----------



## dreamthief

441. http://viking.hgo.se/ - Viking Heritage


----------



## dreamthief

442. http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/dirtybomb/ - Nova and possible scenarios for a 'dirty bomb'


----------



## dreamthief

443. http://www.ancientmexico.com/ - Ancient Mexico


----------



## Ceresco

Double post. Sorry.

As an aside... was there ever an easy to read listing created? If so where is it?

Respectfully,

Edward J Kopp


----------



## Ceresco

444. http://www.atributetohinduism.com/Vimanas.htm  A discussion on ancient aviation as described in the Rig Veda, the ancient holy text of Hinduism. 

445. http://www.ech-pi-el.com/lovecraft/works/index.htm  The works of HP Lovecraft.


----------



## alsih2o

446. cool women to inspire n.p.c.'s or p.c.'s, you know you should do it 
http://ancienthistory.about.com/library/bl/bl_womanoftheday.htm


----------



## dreamthief

447. http://www.nmai.si.edu/edge/flash_eng.html - The Edge of Enchantment.


----------



## dreamthief

448. http://www.pbs.org/perilousfight/ - The Perilous fight. WWII in color.

449. http://manetvelazquez.accenture.com/ - French taste for Spanish painting. The maps of the tours they took is quite entrancing. 

450. http://www.airchive.com - Air chive. For planespotters.


----------



## Krug

451. http://www.gotmead.com/ - Information about Mead

452. http://cidc.library.cornell.edu/adw/gravely.html - Gravelly Gorgeous' Gargoyles and other ornamentation


----------



## Krug

453. http://www.samurai.com/5rings/ - Miyato Musashi's Book of Five Rings

454. http://www.metmuseum.org/explore/Unicorn/unicorn_splash.htm - The Unicorn Tapestries

455. http://www.nysonglines.com/ - New York Songlines (Information about every street in New York!)


----------



## dreamthief

456. http://www.dself.demon.co.uk/museum/museum.htm - Retro Museum. Lots of fascinating stuff, such as the Heliograph, the Gyrocar, Combat Cutlery and a Jet-Propelled Paddle Steamer.

457. http://www.andreas-praefcke.de/carthalia/index.html - Carthalia, theater on Postcards.


----------



## dreamthief

458. http://www.geocities.com/alchemyst/nihonto.htm - Japanese Sword Index

459. http://vrcoll.fa.pitt.edu/medart/ - Medieval art images


----------



## dreamthief

460. http://www.mesopotamia.co.uk/menu.html - Mesopatamia in the British Museum.


----------



## dreamthief

*The links go ever on and on*

461. http://www.prairieghosts.com - Haunted America

462. http://www.pbs.org/avoidingarmageddon/ - Avoiding Armageddon

463. http://www.sibleyguidetobirds.com/splash/splash_01.asp - Sibley's guide to birds. You need to pay to gain access but at least you can know what the darn birdie looks like. 

464. http://www.enature.com - E-nature; the parent site of Sibley's guide and it has some amazing stuff. All you wanted to knwo about beetles, insects and lotsa other animals. Like Discovery Channel on the web. Where else can you send a Mud Snake as an e-card? 

http://www.enature.com/ecard/ecard_create.asp?imageID=19307


----------



## Krug

465. http://www.godecookery.com/ - Gode Cookery. Cookery in the middle Ages. Including the Pestilence Tyme, an account of England during the Plague years. Also a fascinating study of the helmeted [euphenism for chicken]. Um.. don't ask me to explain. 

And great text like:

_Focas is a see bulle, & is very stronge & dangerous / and he feghteth euer with his wyf tyll she be dede / and whan he hath kylled her, than he casteth her out of his place, & seketh another, and leueth with her very well tyl he dye / or tyll his wyfe ouercome him and kylle hym / he bydeth alway in one place / he and his yonges leue be suche as they can gete. _

I mean if you ever wanted to talk like John Cleese crossed with the Swedish chef...


----------



## dreamthief

466. http://www.lacma.org/khan/index.htm - Legacy of Genghis Khan


----------



## Krug

467, http://www.pbs.org/manorhouse/ - Manor House, website for a docu about a history reality program set in Edwardian Britain. Includes details of the Edwardian era and rules of etiquette.

468. http://www.worldwildlife.org/expeditions/teraiarc/ - Expeditions to the Terai Arc where some adventurers try to subdue a rhino.


----------



## dreamthief

469. http://library.thinkquest.org/C007974/intro.htm - Poisonous plants and animals. Who needs new monster manuals when nature is deadly enough?


----------



## Krug

470. http://www.merzo.net/ - Starship dimensons. My X-wing is bigger than your Veritech!


----------



## Krug

471. http://community-2.webtv.net/magentashadow/GOMC/ - God of the Month Club.

472. http://www.bullatomsci.org/issues/1997/mj97/mj97ilnitsky.html - Tunnels under Moscow (Courtesy of Buttercup)

473. http://urbanadventure.org/links/l_cols.htm - Real life tunnels (coutesy of Alish20)

474. http://www.deathrock.net/ariadne/ruins.html - More links for urban exploration

475. http://www.21stcenturyradio.com/merovingian-twyman.htm - Info on the Merovigian mythos (Think Matrix)

476. http://www.pbs.org/wnet/warriorchallenge/vikings/index.html - Warrior Challenge the TV Show


----------



## Krug

477. http://www.suba.com/~scottn/explore/mainmenu.htm - Jazz Age Chicago.


----------



## Krug

478. http://archives.studio.universalstudios.com/ - Universal Studios archive

479. http://members.shaw.ca/tom.t/unh/ - The Unh! Project. Sound Efx for your Superhero game.

480. http://webexhibits.org/pigments/ - Pigments through the ages.


----------



## Dreaddisease

Keep posting.  In a couple days I will have all these links over in my Excel DB.  Now that I have some time I may start working on a better format that people can use on web pages. 

Also.  If people could please use links to main websites that hold a variety of information (Like NOVA) instead of connecting to specific articles, unless those articles are impossible or are hard to get to from the main page.  In that case please be specific.   But then again this isn't my thread so do what ya want.  hehe. That is my only request as I am going to start alphabetizing them.


----------



## Ceresco

481. http://www.pulitzer.org/  Pulitzer prize winners in historical order. 

482. http://www.alchemywebsite.com/al_term1.html   A very complete alchemy site.

483. http://www.sailorschoice.com/Terms/scterms.htm  Nautical terms, sayings and definitions.

484. http://www.isidore-of-seville.com/dueling/  A history and rules of dueling in Europe and early America.

485. http://www.apocalypse.org/pub/u/hilda/flang.html  The Victorian language of flowers. Every flower has a specific meaning and messages are sent in a boquet of flowers. 

486. http://home1.gte.net/ikvamar/navlinks/duello.htm  Twenty-six commandments for dueling.


----------



## Krug

487. http://www.bullwhip.org/ - That most beloved of weapons.

488. http://www.thewhipman.co.nz/ - More stuff on whips than you would like to know.


----------



## Purkle-chan

Not sure if any of these three have been posted, I'm still wading through the list.

489. http://www.islandnet.com/~egbird/dict/dict.htm - The Grandiloquent Dictionary, a nice site with many obscure words, including a fair few phobia.s

490. http://www.yourdictionary.com/ - Yourdictionary.comAnother dictionary site, with a whole host of languages covered.

491. http://www.pantheon.org/mythica.html - The Encyclopedia Mythica, the name speaks for itself really.

492. http://www.raven-armoury.co.uk/ - Raven Armoury, another site with pictures of swords, all be it rather expensive swords. Some nice fantasy swords though.

493. http://www.lib.utexas.edu/maps/ -  One of the best sites for real world maps that I've seen both modern day and historical.

Edit: Because I've been up too long and can't read properly.


----------



## Krug

494. http://fantastic.library.cornell.edu/ - The Fantastic in art and fiction.


----------



## Krug

495. http://www.metmuseum.org/explore/First_Cities/firstcities_splash.htm - Art of the First Cities. 
_This landmark Metropolitan Museum exhibit delves into the explosion of creativity that swept through the Mediterranean, Mesopotamia, and the Indus Valley over 5,000 years ago. As the fledgling cities in these areas grew, so did their vanity and extravagance. Artisans within the mud-brick of Mohenjo-daro carved delicate sculptures, while the elite of the Caucasus enjoyed divine burials. Wealth, trade, and attention to craft were expressed in intricate inlay, writing tablets, and ornate seals. From dusty cities to eventual empires, these unearthed gems show how our ancestors learned to appreciate the finer things in life._


----------



## Krug

496. http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/ - Museum of Hoaxes


----------



## Krug

497. http://mv.vatican.va/3_EN/pages/MV_Home.html = Treasures of the Vatican museum


----------



## Krug

498. http://www.africanceremonies.com/ - African ceremonies. Perfect for Nyambae.


----------



## Krug

499. http://www.ufoartwork.com/ - UFOs in artwork. Good for starting point of adventures. Some of the stuff is quite dubious, but it's fun to browse through.

500. http://www.pbs.org/opb/historydetectives/ - The History Detectives. Good for Victorian age and Steampunk campaigns.

(500! 500! I can't believe we got this far!) ;P


----------



## Purkle-chan

501. http://www.namestatistics.com/ - List of most popular names, more of a modern resource than a fantasy one.

502. http://www.houseplanguys.com/ -  House floorplans, again more of a modern thing but worth a look.


----------



## Krug

503. http://www.forgotten-ny.com/ - Forgotten New York


----------



## Krug

504. http://gangstersinc.tripod.com/index.html - Gangsters incorporated.


----------



## Ketjak

*Bump*


----------



## dreamthief

505. http://bancroft.berkeley.edu/Exhibits/nativeamericans/ - Image of Native Americans

506. http://www.le.ac.uk/pathology/teach/va/welcome.html - The virtual autopsy

507. http://www.crime-scene-investigator.net/ - Crime Scene Investigation


----------



## dreamthief

508. http://dsc.discovery.com/convergence/nefertiti/nefertiti.html - Neferiti resurrected


----------



## Krug

509. http://www.staffspasttrack.org.uk/ - Staffordshire Past track. 

510. http://www.lukew.com/marsgeo/ - Geology of Mars


----------



## Krug

511. http://www.internationalhero.co.uk/ - International Catalogue of Superheroes


----------



## Dreaddisease

Well, its nice to be back.  I have compiled the list so far in Excel.  I've eliminated the duplicates (well exact duplicates) but have yet to catagorize them.  See attached file, Just copy and paste into spreadsheet of your choice and format.  

Keep em coming.  My list says we are at 501 so we are over halfway through.


_Edit:  Messed up_


----------



## Krug

512. http://www.legendaryswords.com/db/swords/ - Legendary Swords. Cheesy.. but what the hey!


----------



## Cedric

503. www.swordforum.com lots and lots of swords and great sword discussions, including historic, smithing and martial arts forums. 

Cedric


----------



## Dreaddisease

505. http://www.scijinks.nasa.gov
Nasa site about meteorology.  

The number is approximately where it is in the thread.  All of these sites do not connect.
285-http://www.nilekingdoms.org/ Does not Connect

353-http://protoformproject.com/ does not have a font section.  Link updated to reflect card games

355-http://www.rpghoard.com/cgi-bin/arcdb.cgi?cat=2 does connect but does not have any files in its catagory at this time.  I am opting now to remove it from the list.

358-http://www.steigerwaldedv.via.t-online.de/ is a German language site and seems to only let you download access, win32 and Borland C++.  No Fonts.  Removed from list.

359-http://www.dndresources.com/ has no fonts on its website that I could find. Removed from list.

360-http://www.datascan.co.uk has fonts.  Link updated on spreadsheet

361-http://www.geocities.com/timessquare/alley/1557/fonts1.htm finally connected for me.

365-http://www.eyewire.com - seems to have fonts on the website fonts.com.  Removed from list

376-http://www.mead.com/ connects to meadwest.com a paper making company.  Searching for history of paper reveals nothing.  Removed from list.

433-http://orb.rhodes.edu/ has changed to the-orb.net

444-http://manetvelazquez.accenture.com/ Often referenced by other sites but does not pull up.

450-http://www.dself.demon.co.uk/ site is often referenced from other sites but seems to be down.

467-http://www.urbanadventure.org/ is an interesting site.  I am changing the link to the base site and you can choose the direction of travel.

471-http://www.suba.com often referenced but not active.

_Edit: Revised this and the next reply since I tried to research these sites myself.  hope it wasn't too confusing for people reading this_


----------



## Dreaddisease

I have a list now that is complete up till now.  Now we are back to 500 usable links.

I left 4 unaccessable sites on the list in hopes that I can find out where they are these sites are as follows with their number
285	http://www.nilekingdoms.org/
440	http://manetvelazquez.accenture.com/
446	http://www.dself.demon.co.uk/museum/museum.htm
467	http://www.suba.com/~scottn/explore/mainmenu.htm


----------



## Dreaddisease

501. http://www.madsci.org/ - answers questions people have about everything science.  Some strange questions, especially one about if a cat can survive a fal from the empire state building.  answer : yes.  Cat's terminal velocity is 60 mph.


----------



## Krug

502. http://intuitor.com/moviephysics/index.html - Insultingly stupid movie physics. Just so you can get your stuff right.

503. http://www.orca-live.com/ - Orca Live. For those who wish to free willy.

504. http://www.horror-wood.com/ - Hollywood monster mag.


----------



## Krug

505. http://infiltration.org/ - True tales of urban exploration


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

http://www.pyramidarabians.com/news/names/a-h.html

Arabic translations for horse names...

The folks in this thread http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=62824 seemed to like it


----------



## Cedric

In the realm of ...'duh'...

507. www.google.com

One of the BEST resources for anything!


----------



## Dreaddisease

508. http://www.coldsteel.com/index.html  - Swords you can buy


----------



## WayneLigon

508. Archaic Job Titles


----------



## Dreaddisease

The last 508 link is not what is described in the response.


----------



## Krug

509. http://www.35thinfdivassoc.com/ - History of the 35th Infantry Division


----------



## Krug

510. http://www.danvers-state-ia.com - Danvers State Insane Asylum. Very atmospheric photography.


----------



## Ketjak

511. http://tinyurl.com/p90v - useful tools for any GM


----------



## Plorg

512. http://www.jarvisnz.com/
More useful tools for the GM
(WARNING: this site is not for moral vegetarians)


----------



## Krug

513. http://explore.cornell.edu/scene.cfm?scene=Beetle Science - Beetle Science.

514. http://www.doctorzebra.com/prez/ - Medical history of american Presidents. For those alt history buffs.

515. http://cmave.usda.ufl.edu/~rmankin/soundlibrary.html - Insect sound index. Creep out your players. If you think you've got what an anhkeg sounds like, let me know. 


516. http://www.rense.com - Conspiracy Theorists abound.


----------



## Ketjak

Microorganisms are beautiful. Your beetles reminded me of them.

517. http://www.amnh.org/exhibitions/hall_tour/spectrum/a276.html

(and, of course the entire spectrum is useful)

Pretty much anything related to diatoms provides nifty crystalline structures or weird energy critters. Use Google, but here's a sample:

518. http://www.calacademy.org/research/diatoms/


----------



## Krug

519. http://www.seattleartmuseum.org/exhibit/interactives/intimateWorlds/enter.asp# - Stories of Krishna


----------



## Krug

520. http://vindolanda.csad.ox.ac.uk/ - Vindolanda tablets online.


----------



## CaptainCalico

*521*

521. http://www.kabalarians.com/ Wacky "philosophy" but the largest list of names I have found, sorted by country and some other fun categories. (Click on "Browse by Type".)


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

522. http://www.iath.virginia.edu/salem/
Salem Witch Trials Documentary Archive and Transcription Project
Documents, maps, archival collections, books, people, and more relating to the Salem Witch Trials


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

523. http://www.iath.virginia.edu/waters/
An interactive cartographic history of the relationship between hydrological and hydraulic systems and their impact on the urban development of Rome, Italy from 753 BC to the present day. Aquae Urbis Romae examines the intersection between natural hydrological elements such as springs, rain, streams, marshes, and the Tiber River, and tectonic hydraulic elements such as aqueducts, fountains, sewers, bridges, conduits, etc., that together create the water infrastructure system of Rome.


----------



## Krug

524. http://www.amnh.org/exhibitions/vietnam/ - Vietnam - Journeys of Body, Mind, and Spirit


----------



## Scorpio

Ridiculously good thread- clogging my hard drive down with favorites....

525.http://www.s-gabriel.org/names/maridonna/shipnames/
Ship names from 1480-1501
526.http://sca.org/heraldry/laurel/names/engplnam.html
A History of English Place Names
527.http://www.acay.com.au/~jamesg/articles/latin.htm
One Latin Dictionary
528.http://www.nd.edu/~archives/latgramm.htm
Another Latin Dictionary
529.http://history.smsu.edu/jchuchiak/Images--Lecture 24--Medieval Towns, Guilds and Commerce.htm
Medieval Towns and Commerce


----------



## Nifelhein

Some more contributions and a bump!

530. http://www.lehigh.edu/~jahb/herbs/teen.htm
Medieval Use of Herbs
531. http://www.20000-names.com/
All Language Names.
532. http://www.gaminggeeks.org/Resources/KateMonk/index.htm
A Dictionary of names, you have even more names here!
533. http://www.gaminggeeks.org/Resources/KateMonk/index.htm
Explore mythology and art with information about the classic stories of heroes and gods...from the myths of ancient Greece and Rome, to the legends of the Celts. 
534. http://www.dc.peachnet.edu/~shale/humanities/literature/religion/religion.html
Resources for Studying Mythology and Religion


----------



## Krug

535. http://www.nitle.org/arabworld/main_menu.php - Introduction to the Arabic world


----------



## Stormrunner

536. http://home.ica.net/~runesmith/gallery/gallery.html

Leatherworker's site: lots of pics of pouches, sword sheaths, leather armor, even a bladed gauntlet.


----------



## Krug

537. http://www.bbc.co.uk/legacies/ - Legacies of UK


----------



## Krug

538. http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/magnetic/ - Magnetic Storm.

539. http://users.bathspa.ac.uk/greenwood/ - Greenwood's Map of London 1827


----------



## Krug

540. http://www.noveltynet.org/content/paranormal/www.brotherblue.org/ - Project Blue Book... truly bizarre


----------



## Krug

541. http://www.time.com/time/2003/inventions/ - Coolest Inventions 2003

542. http://www.nasm.si.edu/wrightbrothers/ - The invention of the aerial age.


----------



## Krug

543. http://www.cet.nau.edu/Projects/WDP/resources/History/History.htm - history of.. Sewage.


----------



## zenld

I freely admit to not having read this entire list yet, but so far I love it. Has anyone thought of compiling the sites into a single list?

zen


----------



## randomling

Thought about it, yes. But it's a 12-page thread that I haven't completely read yet.   

One day there might - might, I say - be a big ol' list on my web site.


----------



## zenld

randomling said:
			
		

> Thought about it, yes. But it's a 12-page thread that I haven't completely read yet.




Why do you think I asked? 



			
				randomling said:
			
		

> One day there might - might, I say - be a big ol' list on my web site.




Let me know. I'll be right there! 

zen


----------



## Krug

There's an excel list someone compiled in the first 500 sites somewhere.


----------



## Krug

544. http://www.geosnapper.com/ - Geosnapper: Want to know what a certain spot in the world looks like? Just view here.

545. http://www.sleazybars.com/ - Sleazy bars... all over the world.


----------



## Krug

546. http://www.atco-fr.com/cadrans/jaipur/jaip_uk.php3 - The observatory at Jaipur. Quite fascinating.


----------



## Nifelhein

547. http://www.20000-names.com/ - Names from every cultur for your campaign!

548. http://www.gaminggeeks.org/Resources/KateMonk/index.htm - Even more names!

549. http://www.lycianwicca.org/fulltext.htm - "These links are provided to aid members of the Craft, and Pagan community in general, in their research and studies." Full text of many books linked.


----------



## Krug

550. http://members.aol.com/dicetalk/ - History of Dice, or bone-rolling

551. http://www.lycettebros.com/automata/ - The Modern Companion of Miniature Automoata.. frankly... AMAZING

552. http://www.lostdestinations.com/ - Lost Destinations


----------



## Krug

552. http://egipto.com/obeliscos/histo2.html - History of Obelisks


----------



## Krug

552. http://dsc.discovery.com/convergence/dinosaurplanet/dinosaurplanet.html - Dinosaur Planet

553. http://wires.news.com.au/special/mm/030811-hubble.htm - The Best of Hubble

554. http://americanhistory.si.edu/onthemove/ - America on the Move


----------



## Krug

555. http://www.bigredhair.com/robots/index.html - Robots in the Victorian Age; fake site but endlessly intriguing


----------



## Sialia

http://www.fabrics.net/joan502.asp

This whole site is full of the history of textiles, and I see lots of gaming ideas and world design ideas in here. But for starters, the above article on what the first women aviators wore is a hoot. 

This would be terrific for a module of _Adventure_!  Or there's a gaslight Cthulhu in here . . . I'm sure there is.


----------



## Krug

557. http://www-oi.uchicago.edu/OI/IRAQ/categories.htm - Lost Treasures from Iraq database


----------



## Krug

558. http://www.nlm.nih.gov/exhibition/dreamanatomy/da_intro.html - Dream Anatomy. Quite fascinating!

559. http://www.htby.org/ - How To, By You


----------



## Krug

560. http://www.historychannel.com/barbarians/ - Barbarians, the television series


----------



## Krug

561. http://www.jeffbots.com/ - Jeff Robots. links to robots info, including those in the movies.


----------



## Krug

562. http://www.xs4all.nl/~marcelo/archery/library/books/guide/docs/contents.html - History of Archery (apparently there's something known as prick-shooting... hmmm)


----------



## Krug

563. http://www.monsterkid.com/ - Monster Kid online magazine.


----------



## Hecatæus

I am looking for, but cannot find, information on techniques used by Grifters and Con Artists, i recall seeing one, but...


----------



## Krug

564.http://www.keenwebs.com/KSRL_FrostedWindows/home.cfm - History of St Petersburgh


----------



## Krug

565. http://groups.msn.com/TheSerpentGods/homepage.msnw - Ruled by The Serpent Gods. Someone who actually thinks that Reptilian Humanoid creatures rule the world...


----------



## Krug

566. http://members.tripod.com/~leseay/index-2.html - History of resurrection men, or body snatchers


----------



## Krug

567. http://www.pacificnet.net/~johnr/aesop/ - Aesop's fables. Good for dropping into an adventure to add colour.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

568. http://www.nationalgeographic.com/ngkids/trythis/egyptiantomb/index.html
Make a model of an Egyptian tomb complete with wall paintings, paper mache sarcophagus, and treasures.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

569. http://www.antiquesatoz.com/golf/index.htm
The Leroy Golf Antiquities Collection, a reconstuction of a collector’s life and antiquities collection. Scroll to the bottom of the article for links to various parts of the collection: Sumerian Carvings, Sumerian Seals, North Mesopotamian-Syrian Seals, and Egyptian Artifacts.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

570. http://www.relicsofthenile.com/
Relics of the Nile. Specializing in fine Classical, Mesopotamian and other unique Antiquities. Catalogue of Egyptian, Greek, Mesopotamian, and Roman Antiquities.


----------



## Krug

571. http://www.eternalegypt.org - Eternal Egypt. Since we're discussing Egypt..


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

572. http://jtaltman.com/
J&T Altman Company, museum reproductions. Specializing in: Roman and Renaissance Museum Reproductions, Egyptian Museum Reproductions, Egyptian Papyrus Paintings, Greek Museum Reproductions, Oriental Museum Reproductions, Bizantine Icons, Christian Religious Gifts, Christian Crosses, Angels, Wall Clocks & Oil Lamps, Cat & Dog Statuary, Rabbits & Water Fountains, Gargoyle Statues: Gothic Art, Tapestries.


----------



## Dreaddisease

Hello peoples.  I have updated the text file so far. (see attached).  The next number will be 570.   Thank you.


----------



## Kaji

*Incredible!*

I was awfully late to this thread, but I have found more cool stuff this week looking through these links than I've found in months. Just wanted to express my thanks.


----------



## Krug

570. http://whc.unesco.org/nwhc/pages/doc/mainf3.htm - World Heritage Sites


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

571. http://www.cia.gov/cia/information/artifacts/  The CIA Museum

572. http://www.thememoryhole.org/spy/cia-museum/  The Memory Hole-Inside the CIA Museum

573. http://www.spymuseum.org/index.asp  International Spy Museum

574. http://www.cs.vassar.edu/~capriest/mensgarb.html  An Archaeological Guide to Viking Men's Clothing

575. http://www.hudsonriver.com/history/halfmoon.htm  Replica of Henry Hudson's ship "Half Moon"

576. http://www.hudsonriver.com/history.htm  History of New York's Hudson Valley

577. http://www.magickalgifts.com/tribal.html  African Tribal Charms from South Africa


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

578. http://etext.lib.virginia.edu/DicHist/dict.html  Dictionary of the History of Ideas

579. http://homepage.mac.com/dmcduffie/site/Scripts.html Dwayne McDuffie's Comic Book Script Links.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

580. http://www.cr.nps.gov/nr/twhp/wwwlps/lessons/35mammoth/35mammoth.htm  Mammoth Cave:Its Explorers, Miners, Archeologists, and Visitors


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

581. http://www.mjt.org/  The Museum of Jurassic Technology

582. http://www.soane.org/  Sir John Soane's Museum

583. http://www.mtwilson.edu/ Mount Wilson Observatory

584. http://www.collphyphil.org/muttpg1.shtml The Mutter Museum

585. http://www.clui.org/clui_4_1/index.html  The Center for Land Use Interpretation (The CLUI Land Use Database is especially interesting)


----------



## MerakSpielman

OK, I have no idea if this one has been posted yet, but:

586: http://fonts.lordkyl.net/fonts.php?category=hist&page=8 Various archaic and mystical-looking fonts for when you need something cool for that old treasure map...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

587. http://skepdic.com/  The Sceptic's Dictionary

The following links all relate to the Cardiff Giant:

588. http://skepdic.com/cardiff.html

589. http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/cardiff.htm

590. http://www.roadsideamerica.com/attract/NYCOOgiant.html

591. http://www.roadsideamerica.com/set/cardiff.html

592. http://www.farmersmuseum.org/exhibitions/cardiff.htm


----------



## Krug

593. http://dsc.discovery.com/convergence/colosseum/colosseum.html - Colosseum: A Gladiator's Story


----------



## Krug

594. http://www.blackshipsandsamurai.com/ - Black Ships and Samurai. Views from both sides on the 1853-1854 mission by Commodore Matthew Perry that led to the opening of Japan to the outside world.


----------



## Krug

595. http://www.museodelperfume.com/ - Perfume museum.


----------



## Krug

596. http://www.shrineofgamera.com/gamera.html - Shrine of Gamera


----------



## Krug

597. http://www.zodiackiller.com/ - The Zodiac Killer


----------



## Dreaddisease

http://www.thespacereview.com/ - The Space Review


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

599. http://theshadowlands.net/home1.htm The Shadowlands-Hauntings, Bigfoot, UFOs...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

600. http://anomalyinfo.com/ _Anomalies_ is a database of paranormal (and allegedly paranormal) events, objects, and people, compiled from a variety of sources and traced back to their earliest reports.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

601. http://www.unexplained-mysteries.com/  Paranormal events


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

602. http://www.crimelibrary.com/ Court TV's Crime Library of Criminal Minds and Methods


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

603. http://www.cindyvallar.com/pirates.html  Pirates & Privateers: The History of Maritime Piracy


----------



## Uzumaki

604. Astronomy Picture of the Day
605. Folklore and Mythology, Electronic Texts
606. Sword Wounds and the Circulatory System
607. Sentry Removal WARNING: diagrams may offend


----------



## Krug

608. http://www.derelictlondon.com/ - Derelict London


----------



## Krug

609. http://www.bbc.co.uk/legacies/index.shtml - Legacies. Site dedicated to UK history.

610. http://www.rosslyn-chapel.com - Site about the Rosslyn Chapel near Edinburgh, which has been linked to The Knights Templar


----------



## Krug

611. http://members.tripod.com/~Halfmoon/ - Pictish Nation


----------



## Krug

612. http://www.bmoviecentral.com - B Movie Central. Great for ideas!


----------



## Krug

613. http://www.readprint.com/ - Read print. Online library.


----------



## Krug

614. http://www.fightingarts.com/ - Christopher Caile's Fighting Arts


----------



## Rabelais

*The Domesday Book*

615. http://www.domesdaybook.co.uk/index.html
This is information about England collected approximately 1085 AD for the use of William the Conqueror


616. http://afe.easia.columbia.edu/mongols/
Mongol Empire 1000AD-1500AD

617. http://www.xs4all.nl/~mke/exitmundi.htm
Probably already mentioned, but End of the World scenarios make a fun gift no matter what era you play in.  Fun for the Entire family.


----------



## Krug

618. http://www.staff.ncl.ac.uk/nikolas.lloyd/weapons/weapons.html - Great weapons of the Ancient world.. including Staff Slings

619. http://cynewulf.black-panther.org.uk/theod/ssl_make.htm - Constructing the staff sling


----------



## Krug

620. http://elonka.com/kryptos/ - Pretty much all the info you can get on the Kryptos sculture in front of CIA HQ in Langley, Virginia


----------



## Rabelais

621. http://www.mysteriousplaces.com/index2.html  Come explore sacred sites and ancient civilizations through the photography and writings of leading artists.

622. http://www.reggie.net/index.php  Photographs suitable for printing.  handouts are Fun!

623.  http://www.sacredsites.com/  More photographs.


----------



## Rabelais

*More fun with websites*

624.  http://mv.vatican.va/StartNew_EN.html
Vatican Museums Website


----------



## Krug

625. http://www.anomalies-unlimited.com/ - Anomalies unlimited. All kinds of weird trivia and odd bits.


----------



## Krug

625. http://www.anomalies-unlimited.com/ - Anomalies unlimited. All kinds of weird trivia and odd bits.


----------



## Rabelais

*The land of Chingis Khan*

626.  http://www.nationalgeographic.org/genghis/index.html  We're using the Mongol Empire as backdrop for our latest adventure.  

"A man's greatest pleasure is to defeat his enemies, to drive them before him, to take from them that which they possessed, to see those whom they cherished in tears, to ride their horses, and to hold their wives and daughters in his arms."  Chingis Khan wasn't all that friendly it appears


----------



## Rabelais

*Bad Movie Websites*

627. http://www.stomptokyo.com/
628. http://www.jabootu.com/default.asp
http://twtd.bluemountains.net.au/Rick/liz.htm  "And You Call Yourself A Scientest!"
629. http://www.stomptokyo.com/otf/ "Opposable Thumb Films"
630. http://www.shrineofgamera.com/gamera.html
631. http://www.godzillatemple.com/
632. http://www.cinemasodomy.com/


If you can't steal a good plotline from one of the movies featured on these sites, then you really aren't trying all that hard.


----------



## Rabelais

*Bad Candy*

633. http://www.bad-candy.com/  A site devoted to the description of terrible tasting candy.

Not to be missed


----------



## Krug

634. http://mitpress.mit.edu/e-books/HP/ - The Hypnerotomachia Poliphili, with its unpronounceable title, indecipherable text, and unidentifiable author, is one of the most puzzling, enigmatic and fascinating books ever conceived. Since its publication (1499), it has surprised its readers with its vast knowledge of architecture and landscape and garden design, but also engineering, painting and sculpture. Part fictional narrative, and part scholarly treatise, the book is, in addition, an extreme expression of erotic furore, aimed at everything, especially architecture, that the protagonist Poliphilo encounters in his quest for his beloved Polia, whose name translated from the Greek as meaning "many things." The book is also a political manifesto defending the right of women to express their own sexuality and the superiority of Eros, beauty and knowledge over aggression and war. Liane Lefaivre, in her Leon Battista Alberti’s Hypnerotomachia Poliphili, is the first to attribute this strange, dreamlike manifesto in defense of humanism to Leon Battista Alberti.


----------



## Krug

635. http://www.mts.net/~arphaxad/history.html - A compilation of timelines from Fiction,books, games and so on.


----------



## Rabelais

*maps and such*

636. http://www.davidrumsey.com/collections/  Map collections
637. http://www.lib.utexas.edu/maps/historical/  Map collection, possibly already mentioned

638. http://www.reisenett.no/map_collection/historical/history_europe.html

639. http://www.quotationspage.com/  famous quotations

640. http://www.bartleby.com/100/  Bartlett's quotations

641. http://spec.lib.vt.edu/cwlove/  Civil War Love Letters


----------



## eris404

*Science imitating fantasy*

I didn't see that anyone posted this one yet:

http://www.sciencenews.org/

Sometimes science is stranger than science fiction.   

Here's a good recent article on this site - there really are dark forces trying to destroy the universe:

http://www.sciencenews.org/articles/20040522/bob9.asp


----------



## Krug

643. http://www.cbc.ca/news/iraq/presentations/refugees/refugee.html - Anatomy of a refugee camp


----------



## Krug

644. http://www.nls.uk/broadsides/ - The Word on the Street, website dedicated to Scottish one-sheet newspapers


----------



## Krug

645. http://www.occultopedia.com/welcome.htm - Occultopedia.


----------

